
The last places on Earth with no internet - gscott
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/lists/the-last-places-on-earth-with-no-internet/
======
rmason
I'd add to the list parts of Michigan's upper peninsula. I always think I'm
traveling back to the nineteen fifties when I visit up there. For some people
that's a selling point of the place :<) .

